# Q:in which part of computer do most gold exsit?



## 3ammary (Nov 28, 2011)

Q:in which part of computer do most gold exsit?
pins of processor ,or rams , or mother board ,, please help thanks alot


----------



## kurt (Nov 29, 2011)

This froum is FUll of info concerning your question - take some of your own time to look around on the forum for the answers to our questions before asking others to spend their time answering questions that have already been asked & answered many "many" times before 

You have a literal gold mine of info at your finger tips here on this forum - take some time to to search it & research it - Then, if you have trouble finding the info &/or trouble understanding something - those of us that have already taken the time to do the research - in order to have answers to question will be more then glad to help you.

Kurt


----------



## butcher (Nov 29, 2011)

I have seen the most gold in my computer
by turning on the computer 
and logging into the 
gold forum.
:lol:


----------



## Noob77 (Nov 29, 2011)

you guys are really funny.As i started here and used the search function to look for answers i had to read stupid answers like 3/4 of the posts which were shown on results.
Topic on the resultpage is showing thats what i'm looking for.Am clicking at it and reading again just simple stupid answer like use the search function its on the board.

Its really pissing me off that 3/4 of postings at a resultpage does only contain the info use the search function.
If you dont have an answer just dont post it or use a PM instead of making it impossible to find something we are searching for


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 29, 2011)

Noob77 said:


> you guys are really funny.As i started here and used the search function to look for answers i had to read stupid answers like 3/4 of the posts which were shown on results.
> Topic on the resultpage is showing thats what i'm looking for.Am clicking at it and reading again just simple stupid answer like use the search function its on the board.
> 
> Its really pissing me off that 3/4 of postings at a resultpage does only contain the info use the search function.
> If you dont have an answer just dont post it or use a PM instead of making it impossible to find something we are searching for



Have some patience. Rushing will get you nowhere. Sometimes knowledge takes a little time and effort.
It is all here, and people don't like having to answer questions multiple times, more so than you having to sort through some search results.

Jim


----------



## Oz (Nov 30, 2011)

Noob77 said:


> If you dont have an answer just dont post it or use a PM instead of making it impossible to find something we are searching for


I understand your frustration, but imagine how many useless posts you would have to sort through if they were not discouraged by pointing out the absurdity of some new member posts.
The most effective thing that can be done as to new members questions is to educate them to the point they think and research before asking. Less than ideal I know, but it generally works. We all do this for free, so unless you are willing to pay for a full time editor, it is what it is. The best place on the internet to learn how to refine precious metals.


----------



## nickvc (Nov 30, 2011)

I too understand the frustration but in fairness to the active members of the forum why should they hold the hands of all newbies and keep repeating themselves time after time.
The usual advice given is to read Hoke and the forum handbooks and do some research and ask questions if something just doesn't make sense, by doing this we are all singing from the same hymn book, ie talking the same language and with a basic understanding of the terms and processes been discussed.
By just telling a newbie that the gold is in the CPU and on the pins and fingers will lead to how do I get the gold out or what's a CPU or fingers, it's all here in photographs and in innumerable posts and threads along with other sources and other PMs to be found and how to process them....
Do your homework it's not hard to find the answers but it is hard to explain every step to recover and refine e scrap successfully and exactly what is and what isn't viable for the home refiner.
I like a fair few members try to read all the posts even ones on ores and mining that living here in the UK are fairly useless but I gain a little extra knowledge from every post .
Remember none of the forums members are experts on everything the subject is just too huge.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 30, 2011)

Noob77 said:


> you guys are really funny.As i started here and used the search function to look for answers i had to read stupid answers like 3/4 of the posts which were shown on results.
> Topic on the resultpage is showing thats what i'm looking for.Am clicking at it and reading again just simple stupid answer like use the search function its on the board.
> 
> Its really pissing me off that 3/4 of postings at a resultpage does only contain the info use the search function.
> If you dont have an answer just dont post it or use a PM instead of making it impossible to find something we are searching for


A little friendly advice. 

Get a better attitude. Second----do not come to this forum and pretend to be a moderator. You are not in the position to advise anyone what they can or should post---so lose that idea immediately. If you don't like the response you're getting, look inwardly. You *don't get it!* There's a message that escapes you. 

The answers aren't stupid---the questions are. You've come to a place where information has been disclosed, freely, that has been kept a secret from the masses for time eternal. The answers have been repeated time and again, wasting the precious time of those of us that contribute to the board. The information is here. It is up to you to read, and keep reading until it is uncovered. You keep bumping in to the replies you find offensive because many refuse to wipe their own butt, if you get my drift. Read the forum, and read it again. Keep reading until you understand what is being discussed. 

Without making any accusations, many of the questions have been asked by those with an entitlement attitude, as if, somehow, their question deserves the undivided attention of all readers, assuming they are responsible for providing answers that will prevent them from doing anything in the way of work and/or research on their behalf. 

We don't work that way, and anyone that thinks they are exempt from the rules is not likely to enjoy a good exchange with the readers. I won't speak for even one other person on the board, but I'll damned well speak for myself. I expect you to read Hoke's book, and to have read it until it makes sense to you. I will expect that you have performed the learning experiments, so you are familiar with testing and have a solid understanding of how gold is refined, and why individual processes are selected. I will then expect that you will study the work around methods that are promoted on this forum, so they make sense to you, and you're able to make decisions about which one will work for you for each type of waste material that you intend to process. I will also expect that you will not ask questions until you have--so the answers have value to you. 

Too much to ask of you, you say? And yet you expect us to spoon feed you? 

As I said, get a better attitude. You're going to wear out your welcome very quickly with the one you have shown. 

Harold


----------



## kurt (Nov 30, 2011)

OK Noob77 – you want a straight forward answer to why new members are told to take some time to search & read the forum before asking questions – here it is - & you may not like my answer & I am sorry if my answer offends you – that is not my intent – my intent is to help you understand.

Lets start with what the problem is with the questions that new members often ask & why telling them to take some time to search & read the forum before asking questions is a problem answer for them.

It all starts when people hear that there is GOLD in computers & other electronics. --- That is the start of the problem because as soon as they hear the word GOLD the “first” thing that runs through their head is – “ GOLD, COOL, Wealth, Riches & Lots of Money” - & when they hear there is GOLD in computers & other electronics the very next thing that runs through their head is – “WOW – REALLY COOL” – “that means all I got to do is gather up a few computers & other electronics – tear them down – pick out the GOLD - & I am on my way to becoming Wealthy, Rich & having Lots of Money --- AND --- they “think” it’s going to be quick & easy wealth riches & money.

So they get & tear down a few computers - & that is where they find their “first” disappointment – because they “soon” find out it’s not as easy as tear a computer down, pick the gold out & at the end of the day take it to the local gold buyer & be on your way to wealth, riches & lots of money. 

But – that word GOLD is still in their head - & knowing that it is in computers still has them thinking it’s a “quick & easy” way to wealth, riches & lots of money --- So, they “think” – now all I got to do – is get on the internet – find some other people that are getting the gold out of computers – ask them a few simple questions – get a few simple answers - & I can still be on my way to wealth, riches, & lots of money

The problem with that – is that all to often – new members – are so convinced – that gold from computers is THE path to quick & easy wealth – that they then EXPECT us to GIVE them the quick & simple answer to their simple question of – where is the GOLD & how do I get it.

Well – I am sorry Noob77 – we – those of us that are actually recovering &/or refining the gold & other PMs from electronics – “CAN NOT” give you the “SIMPLE” answer you are looking for - & it’s not because we are just being a bunch of jerks &/or hiding some big secret. --- It’s because “In Fact” there is NO quick, easy, simple answer on how to recover & refine the gold from electronics

“IN FACT” --- the “TRUTH” of the matter is – it is going to cost you more money when you first start out – to buy the equipment & chemicals to get started then you get back out of it at first - & if you don’t want to take the time to search, read & learn the info about how to do it – that is already posted on this forum – then you will probably loose most of what you should get back.

And you can forget about becoming wealthy, getting rich or making lots of money. --- Be glad if it turns into a hobby that pay’s for it self & get excited if you get a little extra spending money from it once in a while. --- And that will only happen “AFTER” you have put A LOT of time into research – more time experimenting from what you learn in your research, a fair investment of money for chemicals & equipment to do it with, & a lab for a safe place to work out of.

Now I know that’s not the simple & quick answer to wealth, riches & lots of money you’ve been looking for – but that’s only because you are looking for a short cut that does not exist --- Not because we are a bunch of jerks hiding the quick simple path to wealth, riches & lots of money

That why new members are told to search & read the forum before asking questions. Its so they can learn a little bit about it “first” – in order to decide if it is really something they want to even try getting into.

Kurt


----------



## kurt (Nov 30, 2011)

And what Harold said to


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 1, 2011)

kurt said:


> So they get & tear down a few computers - & that is where they find their “first” disappointment – because they “soon” find out it’s not as easy as tear a computer down, pick the gold out & at the end of the day take it to the local gold buyer & be on your way to wealth, riches & lots of money.



There is no mention of melting it down after picking the gold out.


----------



## kurt (Dec 2, 2011)

Ooooooh - I didn't know you had to melt it after you picked it out  But first I have to find the darn stuff that I can just pick out :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## zenophryk (Dec 12, 2011)

So I'm still a newbe. Havn't recovered any gold yet. Still in research and collecting phase. Even though I can tell that's not really a phase, but more of a continuing state of existance :roll: 
The simple answer to the posters question (without the bitchslapping) is that all computers are not created equal and that there is not enough information in the question for it to be answered. And even if there were enough information, it would only apply to that one computer.

In the last month I tore down about 50 machines. The servers had 8-12 sticks of ram, and dual processors, and dual plugable power supplies. The PC's had a max of 4 memory sticks, usually 1 or 2, and 1 processor. 
I tear them as far down as I can. A lot of the heat sinks on the processors are plated copper with either copper fins or aluminum fins, those go into 1 bucket. the all aluminum ones go into another bucket. All small guage wire goes into a 55gal drum, all medium guage wire (from power supplies) goes into another 30gal drum. power supplies get ripped apart, and transformers and coils go into a bucket, aluminum heat sinks go into the aluminum bucket, and all the components that were bolted to the heat sinks go into another bucket (who knew they were 60% copper in weight?). Some of the pluggable supplies have large gold plated blades that connect to the MB, so those get ripped off and thrown in a bin. then the MB's go in a pile, and the lower grade pcb's go in a big box for the scrap yard.

eventually I'll have enough stuff in the bin to start recovery. I like the cell process, easy to turn on and off, small, works well with small quantities.
I know I'm just rambling on, so I'll stop now.

-Zenophryk


----------



## Ross Refining (Dec 22, 2011)

Kurt you can't be serious I've been on this form for while I know how to do the process and I've mastered it pretty well and most of the stuff here but and various in multiple forums not to mention thousands of posts to sift through and your response is a common response of members who are abusing the privilege I'm quite sure there once was a time when you asked the same questions too........ I have a process 100 percent down pat and I still ask questions


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 22, 2011)

Ross Refining said:


> Kurt you can't be serious


Yes he is,and I will back him 100% 


Ross Refining said:


> I've been on this form for while I know how to do the process and I've mastered it pretty well


Really?


Ross Refining said:


> your response is a common response of members who are abusing the privilege


Exactly what priviledge is he abusing? 


Ross Refining said:


> I'm quite sure there once was a time when you asked the same questions too........


Yes there was a time when Kurt had questions,and he recieved no better answers than any other new member of the forum.
Noone was "picking" on Ammary.He was given almost the same advice as most other members that ask redundant,elementary questions.
About a year or two ago,we (the members of the forum,and the mods) discussed making this a "pay site".That was to stop rediculous questions and spammers.The people in charge,chose to leave it open and free,for the sake of those that had simple questions,and earnestly wanted to learn.Now if you have to wade through a thousand posts to get your answer,so be it.....but you had best be grateful that the people in charge,chose to continue to allow people like yourself to come here for free,and learn from those that have experience.And finally,


Ross Refining said:


> I have a process 100 percent down pat and I still ask questions


Even a child understands that if you have something down 100%,you would have no further questions.I think Harolds post above could help you as well.It is a slap in the face,to those that have contributed so much to this forum,for you to insinuate that they should regurgitate the same information over and over.So there is a simple solution to that problem,*search the forum for the answer*.


----------



## leondavids (Dec 22, 2011)

butcher said:


> I have seen the most gold in my computer
> by turning on the computer
> and logging into the
> gold forum.
> :lol:



The best answer ever!


----------



## Smack (Dec 22, 2011)

Noob77 said:


> you guys are really funny.As i started here and used the search function to look for answers i had to read stupid answers like 3/4 of the posts which were shown on results.
> Topic on the resultpage is showing thats what i'm looking for.Am clicking at it and reading again just simple stupid answer like use the search function its on the board.
> 
> Its really pissing me off that 3/4 of postings at a resultpage does only contain the info use the search function.
> If you dont have an answer just dont post it or use a PM instead of making it impossible to find something we are searching for



Hey just want to give some input on this. When you do a search you get the responses from most recent to oldest so try to start your reading from the back ( the oldest posts), that's where you'll find the better info.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 22, 2011)

Smack said:


> Noob77 said:
> 
> 
> > you guys are really funny.As i started here and used the search function to look for answers i had to read stupid answers like 3/4 of the posts which were shown on results.
> ...



This statement further supports what some on this thread are trying to get across. The older posts contain "better" information because they answer questions to topics that were fresh and new at the time(at least on this forum). The questions had only been answered 2 or three times. 

Here we are 5 years later getting the same questions that have now been answered 100+ times. For the members that were answering questions on the old threads it can be a bit tiring. So the quality of the answers to broken record questions will suffer.


----------



## TXWolfie (Dec 22, 2011)

Too add insult to injury the bad thing about the with the search box in the top right corner is thats what exactly it is it searches. Now if you were too type a simple word as Stannous every single post out of the multitude of posts that have the word Stannous will pop up 2770 to be exact. And unfortunately sometimes when using the search feature you still have to search thru various posts. But if you see a whole entire search page of the same topic, and then three more pages of the same forum topic because it had 4 pages equaling 78 posts dont get mad, just skim thru it better. From the dawn of home computers back in the 80's till today each brand will give different amount on each electronic part in the computer,also from where the parts were made at will also determine that . DO NOT get pissed off at people of this forum that cannot give a difficult question one simple answer cause there isnt. Somewhere down the line in one of these posts there is probably someone whom actually had the time and patience to figure it out. Alot of the members both male and female of these forums are not like the other percentage who actually run a business then go home to a family and a home so there time is basically sucked up, and give what little time they do have to themselves to help how and when they can. I really do believe you owe an appology to all for the way you acted, be patient and when your exhausted from looking ask again in a nicer way, the answers are there just have to be looked for.

Rich


----------



## butcher (Dec 22, 2011)

Laser Steve's web site has a search button for the forum it seems to find the post your looking for.

Not all questions ask is there an answer for, if there was an answer, it would not be a question would it.


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 23, 2011)

I really just wanted to say
That I thought the same thing
About the search but soon came to a realization
About 40 to 60% of my learning came from
Reading through all those. So called stupid posts
And am happy for it
One more thing. How many of you have been tearing
Down 100's of the same board,same manufacturer,
same year,same place of orgin, hell even sequential
Numbers. and still the 5th one will look like fort Knox
But the 7th. Will look depleted of gold
steyr223


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 23, 2011)

steyr223 said:


> How many of you have been tearing
> Down 100's of the same board,same manufacturer,
> same year,same place of orgin, hell even sequential
> Numbers. and still the 5th one will look like fort Knox
> But the 7th. Will look depleted of gold


It happens to us frequently.We just got a load of IBM's last week,every one was dripping with gold,until we opened one of them that looked like it was built by my 13 year old using material from the dump.Exact same make and model as the others.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 23, 2011)

mic said:


> until we opened one of them that looked like it was built by my 13 year old using material from the dump.



That one was probably after the switch to China for manufacturing.

Jim


----------



## kurt (Dec 23, 2011)

Ross Refining said:


> Kurt you can't be serious I've been on this form for while I know how to do the process and I've mastered it pretty well and most of the stuff here but and various in multiple forums not to mention thousands of posts to sift through and your response is a common response of members who are abusing the privilege I'm quite sure there once was a time when you asked the same questions too........ I have a process 100 percent down pat and I still ask questions



Yes I am “very” serious --- I see you have only been a member since October 23rd - I have been a member since mid February - so I have been a member a while longer then you & I still consider myself a newbe – which is why you don’t see me post a lot (I still have A LOT to learn) I spend 2 to 3 hours a day reading this forum & there are times I spend as much as 4 to 6 hours reading (when I am “searching” for an answer to a problem I have encountered in the shop/lab) most of the time I am able to find the answer I am looking for & take that answer back to the shop & work out the solution to the problem I am having. (meaning I take MY time to look for an answer before asking)

So if I can do this – there is no reason why others should not be expected to do the same. --- Its called consideration & respect. --- consideration that most answers to questions concerning refining have already been asked & answered “multiple” times on this forum & therefore consideration for not asking the same thing over & over which only compounds the problem of having an ever growing multitude of postings to sort through when doing a search.

Having this kind of consideration (to search & research your own questions) is showing respect for those here that have the experience & expertise & willingness to share there vast knowledge FOR FREE – by not expecting them to be at your beckon call to answer your questions when your questions have already been asked & answered multiple times before. After all – these people have lives to live out side of this forum to & if you really want to learn from them then have enough consideration & respect for them by showing them you are willing to put “your” time into doing the research your self. --- I mean – really – think about it --- that’s what they had to do in the “first place” in order to have the experience, expertise & knowledge to help people like you & me. 

So no – I don’t think it’s a big stretch to ask & “expect” new members to take there own time to do some research & tell them that then if they are still having trouble to ask for help.

The simpler way to say all of the above is – if you want people to have respect & consideration for you – then show people that you have respect & consideration for them 

Kurt


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 23, 2011)

Kurt,
Well said. But will they listen?

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 23, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Kurt,
> Well said. But will they listen?
> 
> Jim


Agreed,on both.


----------



## butcher (Dec 23, 2011)

Kurt, you my friend will learn, and be answering many new members post's, as by doing your home work, and taking it to the lab for the experience, you are learning the best way possible, this crave for an understanding, and searching for answer's to your problems (as you know raises more questions and problems to solve, and for you to search for the answers to), and in your search for the answer your finding many things and learning many things that you would not have if you just asked a silly question and got a silly answer.

Ask one question and get 10 different answers (was you questioned answered?) maybe, but did you learn much (NO most likely not more than the one question) (now your still left with thousands of questions and no answers)

Have a question and search for the answer (you will find your answer to that question and learn answers to a hundred more questions you have not even thought of), (and this will lead to more questions to search for, in which you will learn answers to thousands of more questions).

Thanks for your post in trying to help a new member learn, I hope he listens, and can begin to learn what you know and are learning.


----------

